# Alpine 1.600 Review



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, so now that I don't own one of these anymore, I can tell you what I really thought of it. There will be no formal scientific tests of this amp, as I lack any sort of basic test equipment beyond a dmm. First let me say that this amp was very easy to install. Very small footprint. The power and ground terminals easily accepted 4 ga with no trimming. Looked very nice and clean. Learned to live with the speaker wire plug connector once I figured out it's polarity. I was Disappointed that those screw cover caps on the corners are PLASTIC and not metal like they appear to be. Really hated the BIG blue light at night, it attracted too much attention and sometimes would reflect off my rearview mirror. This amp never got hot, no matter what I did with it. It also got stupid loud. I say stupid loud because that was all it would do. You couldn't turn off the crossover so you were locked into using the crossover that was built into the amp, which was a non musical pos, imo/  Why? Why would you do this Alpine? To cheap to put in an off switch I guess. Ruined the whole piece imo and the main reason I sold it at a loss. I picked up a used jl Slash v1 and havn't looked back.  
Goodstuff.


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmmmm I was thinking about grabbing one of these since BB has them on clearence for $329... was it really not worth it in you opinion? Which JL did you get? Is the output similar?

I know for cheaper I can get a Pheonix Gold T600.1 or of course 500.1. In your opinion would I be better off? Output and SQ would be my important factors.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

You forgot to mention that while it accepts 4 awg power wire without trimming, the inputs are f*ing slanted! Drives me nuts....


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Ok, so now that I don't own one of these anymore, I can tell you what I really thought of it. There will be no formal scientific tests of this amp, as I lack any sort of basic test equipment beyond a dmm. First let me say that this amp was very easy to install. Very small footprint. The power and ground terminals easily accepted 4 ga with no trimming. Looked very nice and clean. Learned to live with the speaker wire plug connector once I figured out it's polarity. I was Disappointed that those screw cover caps on the corners are PLASTIC and not metal like they appear to be. Really hated the BIG blue light at night, it attracted too much attention and sometimes would reflect off my rearview mirror. This amp never got hot, no matter what I did with it. It also got stupid loud. I say stupid loud because that was all it would do. You couldn't turn off the crossover so you were locked into using the crossover that was built into the amp, which was a non musical pos, imo/  Why? Why would you do this Alpine? To cheap to put in an off switch I guess. Ruined the whole piece imo and the main reason I sold it at a loss. I picked up a used jl Slash v1 and havn't looked back.
> Goodstuff.


What did you use the amp as, a midbass amp?


----------



## maytagman (Mar 10, 2009)

What do you think of an audison amp compared to this one?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> What did you use the amp as, a midbass amp?


Bass amp. 600 watts to a mid?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

maytagman said:


> What do you think of an audison amp compared to this one?


Never ran Audison. Almost grabbed that one in the hot deals a few weeks ago. Not sure if I should have/


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

KnightWhoSaysNI said:


> Hmmmm I was thinking about grabbing one of these since BB has them on clearence for $329... was it really not worth it in you opinion? Which JL did you get? Is the output similar?
> 
> I know for cheaper I can get a Pheonix Gold T600.1 or of course 500.1. In your opinion would I be better off? Output and SQ would be my important factors.


A 250/1 v1, in my sig. Was my review not obvious? No it was not worth it. I got mine bnib for 279 on Ebay. Not sure about your Phoenix gold questions, as I've never used them/


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Bass amp. 600 watts to a mid?


Sure, it's perfect to an 8 ohm midbass, but anyways I asked if you were using it in that way because I found it strange that the crossover when set to its highest setting would affect the actively lower crossed sub.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Sure, it's perfect to an 8 ohm midbass, but anyways I asked if you were using it in that way because I found it strange that the crossover when set to its highest setting would affect the actively lower crossed sub.


It was a horrible xover that could not be shut off, end of story.


----------

